# Hazard flasher switch will not lock anymore



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE GA16DE. The Hazard switch will no longer lock or latch. I have to push it in and hold it for the lights to flash. I took the switch apart and there is a tiny piece of plastic that broke of the mechanism that latches/locks. It works similar to how a spring loaded ballpoint pen locks and unlocks. Is there a place to buy that tiny plastic piece only? Is there a way to fix or rebuild that plastic piece? Superglue did not work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think your only option is replacement. Hazard switch, Nissan P/N 25290-4B000, has been discontinued, but there are still a few being sold, such as this one on Ebay for $46:

NISSAN OEM 95-99 Sentra-Hazard Warning Switch 252904B000 | eBay

They other option would be to locate on in a salvage yard, which should be a lot cheaper. They were used in all B14 Sentras & 200SX from 1995 through 1999.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

> They other option would be to locate on in a salvage yard, which should be a lot cheaper. They were used in all B14 Sentras & 200SX from 1995 through 1999.


Thanks for your reply. I know I can buy one from eBay which is the easiest solution. I am trying to fix the small plastic part. It seems like a very basic plastic part that other things may use. I have seen similar latching/locking mechanisms inside other items. Even ballpoint pens have these which sell for cheap.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know of a source for those parts. You could try Radio Shack or an electronics store.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I looked at the local electronics and craft stores. They don't sell any parts like that. I drilled a small hole under the switch and can push a pin that stops the switch to spring back which keeps it in locked position and blink all 4 lights.
Is there a law in IL that says all hazard/blinker switches must be able to lock hands-free like factory original without any MacGyver like quick-fixes?


----------

